# Relocatind and finding job Canary Islands



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello to everybody I am from Bulgaria,but I want to relocate with my family to Canary Islands.Can somebody give information how is the situation there,mostly in finding job?I speak English.little Russian and now I am learning Spanish.I will work everything,cleaning,washing,hotels...If someone can help finding one I will be most grateful  
Thak you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vladidesivanesa said:


> Hello to everybody I am from Bulgaria,but I want to relocate with my family to Canary Islands.Can somebody give information how is the situation there,mostly in finding job?I speak English.little Russian and now I am learning Spanish.I will work everything,cleaning,washing,hotels...If someone can help finding one I will be most grateful
> Thak you


Thole whole of Spain is struggling from the recession still and there is very high unemployment, so the chances arent good or easy. 

If you are single, with no commitments, you could try having an extended holiday there to see if you can find anything. You would need a job with an employment contract though, to enable you to access healthcover etc

Jo xxx


----------



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Jo,I am not single,thats why I need permanet job.I have heard about the situation in Spain,but in my country is even worse.I like the weather there and the peacefull life,which will be perfect to live with family.I know that it will be very difficult about the job,thats why I am collecting all the information about there,and if somebody can help,will be much appreciated Like I said I am ready to work everything. Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've removed your email address as it encourages spammers, sorry. But folk can answer your post here

Jo xxx


----------



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

O.k.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

On the island where I live we have 36% unemployment. Here people have to move away to find work. So prospects here for employment are not good.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think you should forget about moving yourself and family to Spain. Unfortunately, to live and work in Spain you must have a contracted legal job with an income of at least 600 euros a month paid into a Spanish bank account, for each member of your family, including children. So family of four must have an income of 2400 euros monthly. Some regions require you to have savings as well. Then you must have private health insurance to cover each family member.

I know how bad things are in your home country and I understand why you want to move away. But there are almost seven million unemployed people in Spain. Where I live one in three is out of work. There isn't a 'peaceful life' for these people or for the millions who have insecure work and long hours for low wages.

The sad but truthful situation is that Spain is for retired people with good incomes, professionals with job contracts, people with businesses or single people, no children, who have nothing to lose.
You should consider somewhere else in the EU...bt nearly all countries have problems apart from the UK and Germany.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I think you should forget about moving yourself and family to Spain. Unfortunately, to live and work in Spain you must have a contracted legal job with an income of at least 600 euros a month paid into a Spanish bank account, for each member of your family, including children. So family of four must have an income of 2400 euros monthly. Some regions require you to have savings as well. Then you must have private health insurance to cover each family member.


I don't disagree with the advice given in your post, but need to point out that if someone does succeed (however unlikely that prospect may be) in obtaining a contracted legal job, then they don't need to have private health insurance to cover each family member, they will be entitled to state health cover as they and their employer will be paying social security contributions.

If they don't have a job then yes, they will need to be able to provide proof of sufficient income and have private health insurance in place.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I don't disagree with the advice given in your post, but need to point out that if someone does succeed (however unlikely that prospect may be) in obtaining a contracted legal job, then they don't need to have private health insurance to cover each family member, they will be entitled to state health cover as they and their employer will be paying social security contributions.
> 
> If they don't have a job then yes, they will need to be able to provide proof of sufficient income and have private health insurance in place.


Does the health care start from Day One of employment?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Does the health care start from Day One of employment?


Yes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Yes.


Don't know why but I thought there was a 'waiting time' until you'd paid enough in.


----------



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

So,it appears that "there is no light at the end"


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

vladidesivanesa said:


> So,it appears that "there is no light at the end"


I'm sure we're all sorry not to be able to give you more hope, but there is just no getting away from the fact that the unemployment levels in Spain are still astronomical and not forecast to get better to any great degree for the next few years - unfortunately. Apologies if you can't yet understand a lot of this article, but there are now 770,000 households in Spain which have no form of income whatsoever - no wages, no pension and no State benefits.


Econom?a real: Crece el n?mero de familias sin un solo ingreso | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


----------

